# هل هناك اطعمه محرمة على المسيحيين؟



## مسلم موحد (16 يناير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

هل هناك أطعمة محرمة على المسيحيين؟ مثال  الخنزير و الارنب و الضب.

شكرا


----------



## Fadie (16 يناير 2007)

لا لا يوجد


----------



## My Rock (16 يناير 2007)

ينقل الى قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة


----------



## Twin (16 يناير 2007)

*يليق ولا يليق*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااي أخي مسلم*



مسلم موحد قال:


> هل هناك أطعمة محرمة على المسيحيين؟ مثال الخنزير و الارنب و الضب.


 
*لا شئ محرم في المسيحية*
*لا يوجد حرام وحلال*

*يوجد في المسيحية ما هو أعظم*

*يليق ولا يليق*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مسلم موحد (17 يناير 2007)

اشكر كل من أجاب

لو ممكن تساعدونى أكثر و تخبرونى هل هذا مذكور فى الإنجيل؟ و هل كل المسيحين يؤمنون بهذا؟

ليكون سؤالى واضح اكثر معلوماتى أن اكل الخنزير غير محرم فى المسيحية تماما كما اجبتم  و لكن هناك شخص يدعى انه مسيحى يقول لى أنه محرم فأريد أن اتأكد من صدق هذا الشخص.
فهل يوجد طوائف مسيحية تحرم أكل الخنزير؟


----------



## Fadie (17 يناير 2007)

لا لا يوجد كان محرما فى العهد القديم و لكن اذ تبررنا بالايمان بالمسيح فقد حررنا المسيح من هذه القيود و هذا ليس نسخا


----------



## حامل المسك (20 يناير 2007)

بل هو نسخ فالنسخ هو ازالة حكم بعد ان كان موجودا 
سواء سميتموه لايليق او محرم


----------



## Fadie (20 يناير 2007)

*تمام يا حامل المسك*

*و لكن هل الغى الحكم الأول؟!*

*سؤال يحتاج الى جواب ممن وعاه!!!!!*​


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2007)

*المسيحية لا تؤمن بالناسخ والمنسوخ*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي حامل المسك*

*أولاً مرحباً بك معنا*
*المنتدي نور*​ 
*ثانياً*


حامل المسك قال:


> بل هو نسخ فالنسخ هو ازالة حكم بعد ان كان موجودا
> سواء سميتموه لايليق او محرم


 
*أخي*
*المسيحية لا تؤمن بالناسخ والمنسوخ*

*وكلمة لا يليق هي ليست نسخ لكلمة حرام*
*بل هو تجميل وتعديل *
*فالمسيحية رفعت اليهودية من حيز الحرف الي حيز الروح*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مسلم موحد (26 يناير 2007)

الحقيقة يا جماعه أن لم أقصد إثارة قضية النسخ أنا سألت فقط لأن فى أخ ليكم مسيحى فى هذا المنتدى يقول ان المحرمات الواردة فى سفر التثنية لازالت محرمة (لاتليق) بالمسيحين

يعنى بالعربى أن المسيحين غير مسموح لهم أكل هذه الأشياء الخنزير و الارنب و و...

أما عن النسخ ف الكتاب المقدس فهو  موجود لكن المسيحيين لا يسمونه نسخ لكن ده مش موضوعنا.

عموما أشكركم


----------



## حامل المسك (27 يناير 2007)

اولا هل انتم ارثوذوكس ام كاثوليك .....


----------



## حامل المسك (27 يناير 2007)

ثانيا لقد اوضحت فى موضوع   حذف هنا ان عندكم نسخ
مثلا  الرجم منعه يسوع  بعد ان كان موجودا واسألكم نفس السؤال هل يرجع الاله فى رأيه لماذا  كان الاله
وضع الرجم للزانى ثم قال من كان بلا خطية فليرمها
هل كان لا يعلم هذا من قبل فكل البشر خطئون


----------



## Twin (27 يناير 2007)

*ليس أختلاف ولا نسخ*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااي أخي مسلم*



مسلم موحد قال:


> الحقيقة يا جماعه أن لم أقصد إثارة قضية النسخ أنا سألت فقط لأن فى أخ ليكم مسيحى فى هذا المنتدى يقول ان المحرمات الواردة فى سفر التثنية لازالت محرمة (لاتليق) بالمسيحين
> 
> يعنى بالعربى أن المسيحين غير مسموح لهم أكل هذه الأشياء الخنزير و الارنب و و...
> 
> ...



*يا أخي كلمة لا يليق ليست كلمة حرام*
*ولكل شخص ناموسه الشخصي وإيمانه*
*لأن المشرع في العهد القديم والجديد واحد*

*وبالنسبة لكلمة النسخ ووجودها في الكتاب المقدس كما تقصد*
*هذا غير صحيح*
*لأن واصايا العهد القديم هي هي وصايا العهد القديم لأن كما قلت المشرع واحد*
*ولكنها وضحت بمعناها الروحي الذي كان مخفي في القديم*
*فهي تكمله وتجميل وليس أختلاف*​ 
*وليكون بركة *​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (27 يناير 2007)

*إله العهد القديم هو إله العهد الجديد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااي أخي حامل المسك*



حامل المسك قال:


> ثانيا لقد اوضحت فى موضوع حذف هنا ان عندكم نسخ
> مثلا الرجم منعه يسوع بعد ان كان موجودا واسألكم نفس السؤال هل يرجع الاله فى رأيه لماذا كان الاله
> وضع الرجم للزانى ثم قال من كان بلا خطية فليرمها
> هل كان لا يعلم هذا من قبل فكل البشر خطئون


 
*يا أخي كما أقول دائما الإله واحد والمشرع واحد*

*إله العهد القديم هو إله العهد الجديد*

*فالسيد المسيح لأنه هو "الله الظاهر في الجسد"*
* لا ينقض أو يحرف الوصايا التي وضعها قبلاً*
*وإن كان له حق التعديل لأنه هو المشرع*

*ولكن أنت قد تري أن الوصية تغيرت أو أختلف في ظاهرها *
*ولكن هذا غير صحيح *

*فالوصايا لا تغير ولكنها تصير في شكل أعظم وأسمي *

*ففي القديم كان شعب الله المختار يقطن بين أمم غريبة مليئة بالعادات السيئة*
*فكان يجب أن تكون الوصية قاسية بل وقاسية جداً علي من يخالفها*
*كي يحيوا بلا خطية لأن أجرتها هي الموت الأبدي لا الجسدي فقط*
*فكان يجب هنا مبدأ الحزم*​*لأن الخلاص لم يكن قد تم لأن السيد المسيح لم يكن قد صلب بعد​**أما في الجديد "عهد النعمة" صارت الأمور أكثر سمو لأن الله أعطانا سبل الخلاص والنجاه من الخطايا بالتوبة *
*فصار في عهد النعمة سبل الخلاص موجودة وصار الإنسان المؤمن قادر علي التميز *

*وعامة ممكن أشرحلك الفكرة ببساطة*
*ولو فهمتها هتفهم الأجابة علي سؤالك*

*دية أجابة كتبت علي سؤال قد سؤل منذ فترة لفهم العلاقة بين إله اليهود وإله المسيحين*
*ولو حابب لمطلعته دة هو اللينك*
*فهم العلاقةبين رب اسرائيل والمسيح ؟* "كليك شمال"​


amirfikry قال:


> *قصة رمزية*​
> *القصة أبطلها أب وأبنة*
> *الأب يرمز لإله إسرائيل والمسيح*
> *والأبن يرمز للأمة اليهود والمسيحين*​
> ...




*وليكون بركة*
​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## kimo14th (27 يناير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هاااااي أخي حامل المسك*
> 
> 
> ...



رائع جدا 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## مسلم موحد (27 يناير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااااي أخي مسلم*
> 
> *يا أخي كلمة لا يليق ليست كلمة حرام*
> ...


 
و عليكم الهاى أمير فكرى

النسخ هو تبديل حكم مكان حكم (أو شريعه مكان شريعه)
و نفهم ذلك فى العدد التالى فى الرسالة الى غلاطيه:

*وانما اقول هذا ان الناموس الذي صار بعد اربع مئة وثلاثين سنة لا ينسخ عهدا قد سبق فتمكن من الله نحو المسيح حتى يبطّل الموعد. Gal:3:17*

و كذلك فى سفر دانيال:

* 12  فتقدموا وتكلموا قدام الملك في نهي الملك.ألم تمض ايها الملك نهيا بان كل انسان يطلب من اله او انسان حتى ثلاثين يوما الا منك ايها الملك يطرح في جب الأسود.فاجاب الملك وقال الامر صحيح كشريعة مادي وفارس التي لا تنسخ. Dn:6:12*


فنفهم من هذين العددين أن النسخ هو تبديل أو الغاء الشرائع أو القوانين.
و إليكم مثال بسيط للنسخ (حسب التعريف) فى سفر حزقيال الإصحاح الرابع:

* 12  وتأكل كعكا من الشعير.على الخرء الذي يخرج من الانسان تخبزه امام عيونهم.*
* 13  وقال الرب.هكذا ياكل بنو اسرائيل خبزهم النجس بين الامم الذين اطردهم اليهم.*
* 14  فقلت آه يا سيد الرب ها نفسي لم تتنجس ومن صباي الى الآن لم آكل ميتة او فريسة ولا دخل فمي لحم نجس.*
* 15  فقال لي انظر.قد جعلت لك خثي البقر بدل خرء الانسان فتصنع خبزك عليه.*
​​​
فهنا يأمر الرب أن يصنع الخبز من الشعير و يطهى على النار بإستخدام فضلات الانسان (حسب تفسير المسيحيين) ثم يصلى حزقيال للرب فيبدل الرب الأمر الأول بأمر آخر و هو إستبدال فضلات الانسان بفضلات البقر.
هذا مجرد مثال و مثله كثير.

هذا يسمى عندنا -نحن المسلمين-  نسخ.


----------



## مسلم موحد (27 يناير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *
> قصة رمزية
> 
> القصة أبطلها أب وأبنة
> ...




*هذه القصة مثال آخر على النسخ  هذا هو بالضبط تعريف النسخ*
*الأب عندما كان يمنع ابنه و هو صغير عن اشياء محددة كان يعلم جيدا أن عندما يكبر هذا الابن ستكون المعاملة مختلفه و انه -اى الأب- "سيغير طريقة تعامله لتناسب الوضع الجديد.*

*هذا هو تعريف كلمة نسخ كما وردت فى الكتاب المقدس و كما و ضحتها فى  المشاركة السابقة.*
*أنا أظن أننا متفقين حتى هذه النقطة إذا لم نكن متفقين انتظر من حضرتك أن تعرف لى معنى النسخ قبل أن نستكمل أى حوار حتى يكون حوارنا مبنى على أرضية مشتركة*


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع

بداية حابب انبهك على شئ يا اخ مسلم موحد




مسلم موحد قال:


> و عليكم الهاى أمير فكرى




حاول ان تتحلى بالادب و الاحترام
فلم يهنك احد, بالعكس, فتحنا لك المجال معززا مكرما ان تسأل بكل حريتك و نرد عليك
لذلك اذا كنت انسان محترم, فأهلا بك من جديد
اما اذا كنت انسان تغوي المسخرة, فأقولها لك بالخط العريض انت شخص غير مرحب بك

لذلك اذا التمست منك اي سخرية او قلة ادب في ردودك القادمة ستحذف و ستكون انت الخاسر الوحيد لانك ستحرم نفسك من نقاش عقلاني محترم





> النسخ هو تبديل حكم مكان حكم (أو شريعه مكان شريعه)


 
اولا, لسنا هنا لتفرض علينا مصطلحات اسلامية لا نعترف بها
النسخ هو تغيير شريعة, مثلا تحليل الزنى الى تحريمه, تحليل سرقة الى تحريمها
و كلنا نعرف ان الشريعة هي موجهة لشعوب و امم لا لاشخاص معينة
خلينا نضع هذه الاساسيات في بالنا و لنرى النصوص الكريمة الذي وضعتها:





> و نفهم ذلك فى العدد التالى فى الرسالة الى غلاطيه:
> 
> *وانما اقول هذا ان الناموس الذي صار بعد اربع مئة وثلاثين سنة لا ينسخ عهدا قد سبق فتمكن من الله نحو المسيح حتى يبطّل الموعد. Gal 3  17*


 
اولا, انت لست هنا لتفرض ما تفهمه بالكتاب المقدس بحسب ما يناسب فكرك و تفكيرك
النص الكريم يذكر أعطاء الله وعده لإبراهيم ونسله قبل إعطائه الناموس بـ 430 عامًا. هذا الوعد السابق للناموس تحقق في يسوع، نسل إبراهيم. ذكر الرسول 430 عامًا عن الترجوم الفلسطيني (في التعليق على خر 12: 40)، وهي إعادة صياغة (تفسير) للنص الكتابي الذي يُتلى في الخدمات المقامة في المجمع أيام القديس بولس.

يقول *القديس أغسطينوس*: [إن إبراهيم نال وعدًا ليس فقط في المسيح، نسل إبراهيم الذي يبارك الأمم [16]، بل وفي جسده، أي في كنيسة المسيح [28]. إن كان نسل إبراهيم يُفهم عن المسيح وحده، فإنه ينطبق علينا نحن أيضًا، أي على المسيح بأكمله: الرأس والجسد، المسيح الواحد.]

فالكلام هنا لا عن ناسخ و منسوخ, بل عن الوفاء بالوعد و تحقيقه, كما حققه لابراهم, كذلك حققه في المسيح

الكلمة المستخدمة باليوناني ليس لها علاقة بالنسخ, بل معناها بتحقيق الوعد ام عدم فعاليته






 








> و كذلك فى سفر دانيال:
> 
> *12 فتقدموا وتكلموا قدام الملك في نهي الملك.ألم تمض ايها الملك نهيا بان كل انسان يطلب من اله او انسان حتى ثلاثين يوما الا منك ايها الملك يطرح في جب الأسود.فاجاب الملك وقال الامر صحيح كشريعة مادي وفارس التي لا تنسخ. Dn:6:12*


 

هل تعلم ما هي شريعة مادي و فارس؟ و ما علاقتها بالموضوع اصلا؟
الى متى يبقى النسخ و اللصق ملجأكم الوحيد؟
هل تستشهد لي بكلام ملك عن شريعة باطلة تنص على عدل الطلب الا من الملك؟
بعدين النص العبري يذكر كشريعة مادي و فارس التي لا تتغير
اذ لا وجود لمعنى النسخ في الكتاب المقدس

و لنأتي بصورة اقرب الى النصوص الكريمة التي يقال فيها بطلانا انه يوجد فيها نسخ!

 






> و إليكم مثال بسيط للنسخ (حسب التعريف) فى سفر حزقيال الإصحاح الرابع:
> 
> *12 وتأكل كعكا من الشعير.على الخرء الذي يخرج من الانسان تخبزه امام عيونهم.*
> *13 وقال الرب.هكذا ياكل بنو اسرائيل خبزهم النجس بين الامم الذين اطردهم اليهم.*
> ...


 
النص اعلاه لا يحتوي على شريعة , بل هو عقاب لاسرائيل في الامم التي طردهم الرب لها, فهنا لا يوجد نص شريعة تحتوي على نقض الزنى و جوازها او اي شريعة اخرى و نقضها
هنا نرى عقاب الرب للشعب, و مسامحته لنبيه لعدم مساس النجس بحسب طلبته
اذن لا يوجد نسخ لشريعة او حكم, بل الهنا اله رحيم, ياما صلى اليه الشعب و رحم بهم و دفع عنهم الشعب و هذا الشئ يشهد له الكتاب المقدس ككل

فمسألة رحمة الرب و مسامحته في تقليل صورة العقاب هي ليس نقض لشريعة او حكم و بالتالي ليس لها علاقة لا بالناسخ و لامنسوخ الذي يحاول المسلمون زجنا به لخزيتهم منه في قرأنهم

لكن اطلب من المحاور المسلم, ان يأتي بنصوص من قرأئته و اكتشافه لا من مواقع تحاول التضليل على تفكيرك, فأنت انسان عاقل لك عقلك الكريم, فحاول ان تتمتع بنعمة استخدامه


سلام و نعمة


----------



## مسلم موحد (3 فبراير 2007)

ياريت المشرف يضم الموضوع ده

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14848


----------



## من مصر دعوت ابنى (6 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز"مسلم موحد" لايوجد بالكتاب المقدس الناسخ والمنسوخ ابدا او باى طريقة واذا كنت تقصد تغير بعض الأحكام فذلك لا يلغى الحكم الأول او الأصلى بل يكملة فالمسيح جاء ليكمل لا لينقض وذلك مثل الطلاق فا  العهد القديم ينص على من طلق يعطى "كتاب" بمعنى وثيقة وفى المسيحية قد ترسخ مبدأ الكتاب او الوثيقة واكمل للنص الطلاق يكون لعلة الزنا ليكون النص كالاتى  من طلق يعطى وثيقة ويكون الطلاق لعلة الزنا وبذلك يكون النص فى حالة اكتمال لا تناقض وبذلك يكون مغاير تمام لفكرة الناسخ والمنسوخ التى تعتمد اساسا على تغير الأية  واتينا افضل منها واسفة جدا لانى مش حافظة الأية اللى بدل عل لكلام ده


----------



## من مصر دعوت ابنى (6 فبراير 2007)

*هل توجد اطعمة محرمة على المسحين*

:crazy_pil :crazy_pil الاخ العزيز"مسلم موحد" لايوجد بالكتاب المقدس الناسخ والمنسوخ ابدا او باى طريقة واذا كنت تقصد تغير بعض الأحكام فذلك لا يلغى الحكم الأول او الأصلى بل يكملة فالمسيح جاء ليكمل لا لينقض وذلك مثل الطلاق فا  العهد القديم ينص على من طلق يعطى "كتاب" بمعنى وثيقة وفى المسيحية قد ترسخ مبدأ الكتاب او الوثيقة واكمل للنص الطلاق يكون لعلة الزنا ليكون النص كالاتى  من طلق يعطى وثيقة ويكون الطلاق لعلة الزنا وبذلك يكون النص فى حالة اكتمال لا تناقض وبذلك يكون مغاير تمام لفكرة الناسخ والمنسوخ التى تعتمد اساسا على تغير الأية  واتينا افضل منها واسفة جدا لانى مش حافظة الأية اللى بدل عل لكلام ده


----------



## mase7ya (6 فبراير 2007)

ما يدخل الفم لاينجس الانسان بل مايخرج من الفم هو الذى ينجس الانسان مرقس14:7-23 
وبهذة الاية  لم يحرم المسيح اى نوع من الاطعمة


----------



## مسلم موحد (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك اطعمه محرمة على المسيحيين؟*

الأستاذتين  من مصر دعوت إبنى  و مسيحية  شكرا على إجابتكم و لو انها متاخره شويتين (اقصد الشكر يعنى) بس انا كنت بعيد و رجعت و اليكما هذه الباقة من الورود.

:16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21:​


----------



## Ramzi (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك اطعمه محرمة على المسيحيين؟*

هاد بسموه الرد الي بيطلع من واحد معصب يا lion2004

رووووووووووووق يا حبيبي و طولي بالك 

لا تخاف احنا ما منوكل لحم بشر ... حتى لو ما انكتب هاد الشي بالانجيل

وعلى سيرة الخمرة فالمسيح قال الشرب لو كان قلييييييييييييلا فلا يضر ... فلو ذهبنا الى الاعجاز العلمي كما تسمونه ... فالعلم يثبت فائدة كبيرة للخمور اذا شربت بكميات بسيطة ... وطبعا انا لا ابحث عن اي اعجاز علمي للانجيل .... فاعجازه كاف


----------



## Moony34 (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك اطعمه محرمة على المسيحيين؟*

أخي العزيز مسلم موحد أشكرك على أسلوبك المحترم والجميل في الحوار
أختي مسيحية مفيش داعي للرد بعصبية علي العضو ليون لأن صاحب الموضوع رد عليه بأسلوب جميل...
بالنسبة للموضوع الأصلي لا توجد أطعمة محرمة في المسيحية لأن السيد المسيح علمنا أن النجاسة والطهارة لا تأتي من خارج الإنسان بل نجاسة وطهارة الإنسان تتحدد بحسب قلبه


----------



## مسلم موحد (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك اطعمه محرمة على المسيحيين؟*



Moony34 قال:


> أخي العزيز مسلم موحد أشكرك على أسلوبك المحترم والجميل في الحوار
> أختي مسيحية مفيش داعي للرد بعصبية علي العضو ليون لأن صاحب الموضوع رد عليه بأسلوب جميل...
> بالنسبة للموضوع الأصلي لا توجد أطعمة محرمة في المسيحية لأن السيد المسيح علمنا أن النجاسة والطهارة لا تأتي من خارج الإنسان بل نجاسة وطهارة الإنسان تتحدد بحسب قلبه



شكرا مونى على مشاركتك الجميله
أنا بلغت الاداره و ان شاء الله يحذفوا المشاركتين

اما مسيحية فياريت تكتبى موضوع فى قسم الاسلاميات و تثبتى لى ادعتيه.


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك اطعمه محرمة على المسيحيين؟*

*تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة و اهلا بالحوار الهادئ...*


----------



## استفانوس (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك اطعمه محرمة على المسيحيين؟*

الاتعلمي يا اسلامية 
ان الدجاج ايضا ياكل فضلاته
فلماذا لم يحرم ايضا
غباء


----------

